# F1 2010 time trials in here :)



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

thought i would start a thread for time trials and see who is the king of the tracks.so,who is first ??


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

**** time trial off once invalidated, off twice invlaidated next lap!!!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll watch to begin with, as if I start posting my times, you'll all think I'm driving a bus around...


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll keep an eye on this...


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Only done one flying lap of silverstone in time trails mode, will look it up later but dont expect much lol.

*** ok just looked and Silverstone Mclaren 1:36.588 ABS and traction control both off. ***


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, Kuala Lumpur:

ABS - Off
TC: Off
Personal Best - 1:36.861
Team: McLaren
Weather: Dry
Gears: Auto
Control: Analogue Sticks


----------

